# For Movie Fans:



## Bram Bones (Aug 29, 2005)

Hopefully this wasn't posted before.
Found this pretty creative

http://www.transbuddha.com/mediaHolder.php?id=789


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

that was entertaining.  I need to start speaking like that in public for goofs.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

that was ahhh, interesting....


----------

